# A fun little Survey



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had  in my life:*

Hostess at COCO’s
Customer service at SEARS  
Cleaned dentist offices (  YUCK)
Wife and  Mom
**Four movies I would watch  over and over
Wizard of  Oz
Sound of  Music
Westside  Story
A few good  men
**Four places I have  lived:
St. Helens Oregon       ,   
Seattle Wa 
Everett Wa
Issaquah  Wa
*Four TV shows I love  to watch*
Survivor
Monk  
Stargate ( sg1 and the  regular one)
 ER
*Four places I have  been on vacation**:*
Alaska
Greece  
Mexico
 Italy  
*Four things I could NOT live  without:*
 husband, son and the  worlds best kitty
Friends 
 Health
 books
*4 of my  favorite foods:*
Vanilla ice  cream
 chocolate  pudding
baked potatoes with butter  and bacon bits  ( lots of both)
 Gyros made in small  street corner cafes in GREECE
.*4 places I would rather be right  now:*
Mexico
Greece
the tropics
taking a nap


----------



## corazon (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Waitress at 4 star restaurant
Line Cook
Modern dancer
MOM & Wife
Four movies I would watch over and over
Moulin Rouge
Love Actually
13 going on 30
Step into Liquid
Four places I have lived:
Santa Fe, New Mexico
Bainbridge Island, Washington
Bellingham, Washington
Walnut Creek, Washington
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
Alias
Lost
24 
Friends
*Four places I have been on vacation:*
Scotland
Spain
Utah
Kauai
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My family - dh, Aidan, Callum & Seijo
Chocolate
Books
Smiling
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Chocolate
Broc rice casserole
Pork chops breaded & stuffed with cheese
...more chocolate
*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Kauai
At the lake with my family
Hanging with my sister
New Zealand


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

Waitress at a health food restaurant
Secretary or Admin. Asst. & more place than I want to remember
Commercial Credit & Collections Manager in both Manhattan & Long Island, NY
Herbal Landscaper & Sporthorse breeder
Four movies I would watch over and over
Any movies from "The Thin Man" series
Any movies from the Margaret Rutherfore "Miss Marple" series
Any movies from the British "Midsomer Murders" series
Any movies fromt he old Universal & Hammer horror collections
Four places I have lived:
Setauket, NY 
Star Tannery, VA
Culpeper, VA
(sorry, only have 3)
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
"The Simpsons" (have some on DVD)
"Frasier" reruns (have some on DVD)
"Seinfeld" reruns (have some on DVD)
"Columbo" reruns (have most of them on DVD)
"The Rockford Files" (have some on DVD)
"Law & Order - Special Victims Unit"
(Sorry, know that was 6. Can you tell that I have a HUMONGOUS DVD collection??)

*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
St. Lucia (in fact, got married there!) 
Maine
Bermuda
Camping trip throughout nearly all of upper NY state - GREAT trip.

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My horses & the rest of my animal herd
The friends that have stood me through the years (I'm no spring chicken) 
My husband
The love of both reading & writing that my parents instilled in me at an extremely young age. If only more parents did the same.

*4 of my favorite foods:*
A good steak
A good clambake (lobster, softshell steamer clams, etc.)
Fried oysters
Any homecooked meal made by my mom or dad
Any meal made by the "It's About Thyme" restaurant in Culpeper, VA

.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
To be perfectly honest, I can't think of even one. My little farm in Virginia is my own little piece of heaven.


 
-


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
** 
Part-time personal assistant to Cristiano
Shop clerk at Borders books, music and cafè
Assistant manager at Cafè Lite
Fitness instructor at Nautilus Centre
Four movies I would watch over and over
Stand By Me
A Fish Called Wanda
Finding Nemo
Wayne's World (the first one)
Four places I have lived:
ROME, ITALY
Rota, Andalucia Spain
San Antonio, Texas usa
Scranton, Pennsylvania usa
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
I am not a telly person...
if I pick 4 faves past and present,
-Wishbone
-Naked Chef
-Wonder Years
-Ready Steady Cook
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Sardinia, Italy
London, UK
Copenhagen, Denmark
Prague, Czech Republic, among others
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Cristiano
Napoleone, my hammy 
good food
computer
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Home made ice cream
Cristiano's roman style pizza
anything with mushrooms
strawberries  (gawd, hard choice!!)
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Sardinia
maybe Sicilian coast...
then again, Sardinia...
oh did I mention those gorgeous beaaches of Sardinia?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:

*Mom and Wife-current
Dental Hygiene Assitant at a Pediatric Dentist-loved that job!
Advertising Sales Representative for Clipper Magazine
Marketing Coordinator for various architecture and engineering companies-loved those jobs too!

Four movies I would watch over and over
Not a movie person, lets see:
Any home movie of my kids and family
Sixteen Candles
Finding Nemo
Over the Hedge
Four places I have lived:
Hoffman Estates, IL
Las Vegas, Nevada
Dallas, Texas
Long Beach and  Huntington Beach and Playa del Rey, CA
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
General Hospital
Grey's Anatomy
Will and Grace
Fresh Prince of Bel Aire
and of course, anything on Foodnetwork
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Bahamas
Jamaica
Hawaii
Northern California, Southern California, Florida, Wisconsin - the usual
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My God
My kids and husband
My family
My good health
*4 of my favorite foods:*
way too many to choose from - but here is a quick list:
seafood-lobster, crab, shrimp, scallops -
almost any kind of appetizer - anything mushroom, cheesy, artichoky or posted by kadesma 
almost any kind of dessert-brownies, cookies, pastries top the list
pasta
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
anywhere warm - maybe tropical - nice hotel room, great food, good drinks, maybe a couple of pools, beach, and a nanny for the kids!


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
*Dietary Manager*
*Cook for 178 people in a nursing home*
*Receptionist*
*A sedative for Hubby
*Four movies I would watch over and over
The Original Lassie
The Passion
Singing in the Rain
Original Gone with the Wind

Four places I have lived:
Gettysburg PA
Bendersville PA
Aspers PA
Biglerville PA
Some people say I have never been off my back porch

*Four TV shows I love to watch*
*Leave it to Beaver*
*Andy Griffith*
*Three's Company*
ER
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Texas
Tennessee
Colorado
New Mexico
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My Lord and Savior
Hubby 
The boys
My Bible
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Rivel Soup
Soft boiled Eggs
Toast
Grits
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
*With my sister*
*Alone*
*In church*
*In bed*
 

__________________


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 26, 2006)

[*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
*Casual at Kentucky Fried Chicken
Kitchen hand at Balck Stump (3 nights!)
Teacher (Current)
Wife, mother (Current)
 *Four movies I would watch over and over (Not a big fan of watching movies repeatedly though)
Footloose
The Breakfast Club
Wedding Crashers
Any Monty Python
 
Four places I have lived:
Thornleigh NSW
Pendle Hill NSW
Hornsby NSW
Darwin NT
 
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
*Bad Girls  (UK TV)
Eastenders
Miami Ink
Survivor
* *Four places I have been on vacation**:*
New Zealand
Tasmania
Kakadu
Queensland (I know I am not very well travelled!)
 *Four things I could NOT live without:*
DH and my children
Chocolate
Books
Friends
 *4 of my favorite foods:*
Chocolate
Prawns
Smoked salmon
Apricot Danish
 .*4 places I would rather be right now:*
*In bed
At a day spa being massaged
On holidays somewhere with room service
Shopping
*


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
*Chef*
*Waiter*
*Dishwasher*
*Runner*

*Four movies that I would watch over and over:*
*Pulp Fiction*
*Training Day*
*Good Will Hunting*
*Desperado*


*Four places I have lived:*
*Hawaii*
*Seattle*
*Portland*
*Los Angeles*


*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
*Iron Chef*
*King of Cars*
*South Park*
*Mind of Mencia*


*Four places I have been on vacation:*
*Italy*
*France*
*Australia*
*Japan*

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
*Internet*
*My daughter*
*Creativity*
*Freedom*


*Four of my favorite foods:*
*Fresh Tuna*
*Extra Virgin Olive Oil*
*Mushrooms*
*Pasta*

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
*Binion's Horseshoe Casino playing poker*
*Golden Nugget Casino playing poker*
*Main Street Casino playing poker*
*The Rio Hotel and Casino playing poker*


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
Gas station attendant
Coin Roller in a bank
Bank Teller
Chief Financial Officer

Four movies I would watch over and over:
Casablanca
Silence of the Lambs
My Fair Lady
Hudson Hawk


Four places I have lived:
Boston, MA
Watertown, MA
Burlington, MA
Chelmsford, MA


Four TV shows I love to watch:
That Was The Week That Was
Laugh-In
Red Sox Baseball
Patriots Football


Four places I have been on vacation:
Aruba
Bermuda
California
Canada


Four things I could not live without:
Family
Friends
Cooking
Never-ending variety of Foods

 
Four of my favorite foods (not a fair question):
Duck
Ice Cream
Pot Roast
Cheesecake

Four places I would rather be right now:
Italy
California
Hong Kong
France


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:
Cashier*
*Office Clerk*
*Secretary*
*Bakery Clerk*

*Four movies that I would watch over and over:*
*The Wizard of Oz*
*Back To The Future*
*Short Circuit*
*Beauty and The Beast*


*Four places I have lived:*
*Cleveland, Ohio*
*Garfield Hts., Ohio*
*Aurora, Ohio*
*North Ridgeville, Ohio    ( I need to get out more )*


*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
*Grey's Anatomy*
*Extreme Makover Home Edition*
*WWE Raw*
*Drew Carey*


*Four places I have been on vacation:*
*Niagra Falls*
*Pennsylvania*
*West Virginia*
*Illinois*

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
*Internet*
*My Son*
*Music*
*Television*


*Four of my favorite foods:*
*Steak*
*Ice Cream*
*Cereal*
*Pasta*

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
*Mom's house*
*Hawaii*
*Alaska*
*In The Park*


----------



## wasabi (Jun 27, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. Mom and wife and domestic goddess
2. Arakawa sales girl (for the summer)
3. Child care center
4. Queen (That's what they call me on my family website).

Four movies I would watch over and over
1. Birdcage
2. Finding Nemo
3. Apoclypse Now
4. The Last Samurai

Four places I have lived:

1.Hawaii



Four TV shows I love to watch
1. CSI
2. Two and a Half Men
3. Korean Dramas
4. Will and Grace

Four places I have been on vacation
1. Vegas
2. Mexico
3. All of the Hawaiian Islands except L?na?i 
4. Reno

Four things I could NOT live without:
1. My husband
2. My children and grandson and Koapaka
3. My family
4. My Mac

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Seafood
2. Lemon merengue pie
3. Puerto Rican food
4. Starbucks (not a food but it must be included.  

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. Sitting in the ocean at Kuilima beach
2. Vegas
3. Sitting in my big beautiful home overlooking the ocean
4. On a Alaska cruise


----------



## The Z (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
*McDonald's (various stations)*
*Groundskeeper*
*US Navy (Cryptologic Technician)*
*Executive Director*

*Four movies that I would watch over and over:*
*Wizard of Oz*
*Pleasantville*
*Forrest Gump*
*Unforgiven*

*Four places I have lived:*
*Rota (Càdiz) España*
*St Johnsbury, Vermont*
*Newcastle (NSW) Australia*
*Vegas baby, YEAH!*

*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
*South Park*
*Invasion*
*The Closer*
*Without a Trace*

*Four places I have been on vacation:*
*Portugal*
*Italy*
*Morrocco*
*Hawaii*

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
*Internet*
*My girlfriend*
*Aesthetics*
*Seafood*

*Four of my favorite foods:*
*Pizza*
*Shellfish*
*Ice Cream*
*Chicken*

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
*On the bridge of the USS Enterprise*
*Cabo San Lucas*
*Skiing holiday*
*Sydney*
*(all with girlfriend, of course... anywhere with her**)*


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

lifeguard
house/building painter
tv broadcast engineer
dad and hubby

Four movies I would watch over and over
full metal jacket
the outlaw josey wales
the godfather
jeremiah johnson

Four places I have lived:
nyc, n.y.
demarest, n.j.
madison, wisconsin
lodi, n.j.


*Four TV shows I love to watch*
the simpsons
family guy
sports (baseball, football, hockey)
anything on the history channel
** 
** 
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
mexico
b.c., canada
bermuda
ireland

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
my wife, son, and family
nature (gardening, backpacking, canoeing, fishing, etc.)
good food/cooking
hockey (i almost didn't make it thru 2005)


*4 of my favorite foods:*
almost anything italian
almost anything chinese/japanese/korean
almost anything mexican/central or south american
chocolate




.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
in my tent on the appalachian trail.
at the kitchen table of my buddy joe's house in ireland, pounding a few.
at the dinner table of my "adopted" grandparents house in florida, eating blueclaw crabs in sugo, with angel hair pasta.
flying down a mountain, skiis and teeth chattering in the snow.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

waitress
sales clerk at Encore Books
assistant editor at Hyperion Publishing
State Director, PA March of Dimes

Four movies I would watch over and over
Best in Show
A Mighty Wind
Patriot Games
When Harry Met Sally (Everyone needs a "chick flick"!)

Four places I have lived:
Syracuse, NY
Allentown, PA
Weehawken, NJ
Mechanicsburg (Harrisburg), PA.


*Four TV shows I love to watch*
the simpsons
the Weather Channel rolleyes: )
House Hunters
Flip this House

*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Canada
Bermuda
New Orleans
San Francisco

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Hubby, daughter and parents
My Le Creuset pot and my Microplane
The mountains 
Rain, snow and sunny, breezy days


*4 of my favorite foods:*
Pizza
Ice cream
watermellon
fresh mozarella


.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Back in San Francisco or Sonoma
Bermuda at the Light House Cafe
Escanaba, Michigan, where my grandma lives--I want Sofie to see it someday!
With DH (he's at work)


----------



## Arcana (Jun 27, 2006)

Four Jobs I Have Had In My Life:

Casino Dealer at several Vegas Casinos
Fast food: McD's, Taco Bell, Burger King
Retail: Michael's Crafts, TJ Maxx, Pic N Save
Addressing Envelopes

Four movies I Could Watch Over And Over: (not much of a movie person but there are a few)

Bless This House (British comedy)
Carry On At Your Convenience (Another Britcom)
Any of the Thin Man Series
Pirates Of The Caribbean


Four Places I Have Lived:

Sofia, Bulgaria (Current)
Moscow, Russia
Heng Shui, Hebei, China
USA (Where I'm from)


Four TV Shows I Love To Watch: (I'm a total TV buff so picking 4 will be seriously tough lol)
Lost
Farscape (Fave alltime show)
Babylon 5
Star Trek Deep Space 9

Four places I have been on vacationI have NEVER had a vacation but I have taken a few trips)

Columbia, MD & Washington, DC (Same trip)
Wilson, MD
Bowling Green, VA
Willow Creek, AZ

Four Things I Can't Live Without:

My 3 month old son
My 21 yr old Husband 
Music
Cheese

Four Of My Favorite Foods:

Cheddar cheese and just about everything dairy
Pizza
Tacos
Homemade french fries

Four Places I Would Rather Be Right Now:
La Mirada, California
Whittier, California
Cerritos, California
Huntington Beach, California
Probably almost anywhere in California but I just named the area I love best. Used to love the San Fernando Valley where I grew up but I haven't been there in many years and I heard it's not a good place anymore.


----------



## rickell (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Only have been employeed at one company 21 yrs have had many duties
Working in factory 
Artist
sale manger northeast region 
inside sales manager and orderservice manager current (wanted to move back home east coast was not for me)
And most important Mom and my hubby's sweety
Four movies I would watch over and over
Black sheep of the family
Fun with Dick and Jane
Tommy Boy
The good bad and the ugly

Four places I have lived:
Kansas City MO
Overland Park KS
Lawerenceville NJ
Louisburg KS
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
Wheel of Fortune (great for the kids)
Lost 
Paula Deen
Iron Chef
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Mexico 
Spain 
Hong Kong
back packed Europe 
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
God
Husband 
Kids
Being able to cook
*4 of my favorite foods:*
red meat
butter and sour cream
vegies love them all
cheese
cocktails not sure if that is considered a food
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Home with my kids
beach anywhere
fishing in Canada with my hubby
Friday after work


----------



## Dina (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

Mom
Teacher 
Computer Aided Designer/Patternmaker
Seller and Model at Dallas International Apparel Mart
Four movies I would watch over and over
When Harry Met Sally
Freaky Friday
All of JLo's movies
All of Mel Gibson's movies
Four places I have lived:
Mission, Tx (RGV area)
Lewisville, Tx (Dallas area) 
Denton, Tx (Dallas area
McAllen, Tx (RGV area)
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
All of Foodnetwork's (Emeril Live, Food 911-Tyler Hottie Man oops, can't believe I said that!), etc. 
What Not to Wear
Honey We're Killing the Kids
American Idol
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Washington, D.C.
Ixtapa, Siguatanejo Mexico 
San Francisco/San Diego, CA
Miami,FL 
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
husband and kids
Friends 
Health
Ah, food and water 
*4 of my favorite foods:*
CHOCOLATE!!!!
Mexican food
Italian food
Mediteranean food
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
with my family:
by the beach sipping a nice, cold drink
at the spa getting a massage (without the kids on this one)
Hawaii
watching a good movie


----------



## mudbug (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:
**none are my current job..........*
*nude model for art students (this was VERY long ago)*
*marketing/proposal coordinator for A/E firms like Michelle Marie (unlike her, I grew to hate it)*
*editor/reporter for two small-town newspapers*
*waitress at a dive restaurant*


*Four movies that I would watch over and over:*
*On The Waterfront*
*Love Actually*
*The Lion in Winter*
*The Longest Day*

*Four places I have lived:*
*Chicago, Illinois*
*Memphis, Tennessee*
*Tampa/St. Pete, Florida*
*Havana, Illinois*

*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
*Special Report with Brit Hume*
*Lost*
*House (on too late for me to watch much)*
*American Idol (before they weed out all the losers)*

*Four places I have been on vacation:*
*Provincetown, MA*
*Vancouver and Vancouver Island, BC*
*Paris/Nice/Cannes, France*
*New Orleans, LA*

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
*Water*
*Books*
*Music*
*a sense of humor*

*Four of my favorite foods:*
*ice cream*
*fried potatoes and onions*
*fresh peaches*
*ribeye steak*

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
*eating dinner with Mark Twain*
*having drinks with Winston Churchill*
*onstage with Eric Clapton or Tina Turner (as one of the Ikettes)*
*40 pounds lighter*


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Graphics artist/ Vinyl installer for sign company
Mobile Home Park Manager
Job Cost Accounting Clerk at flooring company
Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Tx - claims screener and dept. assistant
Four movies I would watch over and over
The Green Mile
Armageddon
13 Ghosts
Steel Magnolias { I love Weeza}
Four places I have lived:
Wylie, Texas
Garland, Texas
Sachse, Texas
Lake Tawakoni, Texas
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
All CSI's
24
Grey's Anatomy
Meerkat Manor
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Sommerville, West Virginia
Pleasant Garden, North Calolina
Jackson, Tennessee
Knoxville, Tennessee
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My Family 2 and 4 legged
Radio
Chocolate
Computer
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Mexican
Pizza
Chinese
Smoked Brisket
*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Having lunch with my mom
Hawaii
Key Largo
St. Martin


----------



## corazon (Jun 27, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> *Four TV shows I love to watch*
> Alias
> Lost
> 24
> Friends


I forgot to say
Price is Right!
I love that show


----------



## vyapti (Jun 28, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Executive Director (Current)
Housing Director
Computer Dork
Pizza Delivery F***
Four movies I would watch over and over
The Fifth Element
Princess Bride
Serenity
Emperor's New Groove
Four places I have lived:
Eugene, Or (Current)
Ellensburg, Wa
Wenatchee, Wa
Cle Elum, Wa
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
Stargate, Atlantis
Stargate, SG1
Project Runway (please don't tell anyone)

I'm not a tv dude.  That's about it.
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Hawaii (Wife was 8 months pregnant)
Las Vegas (she was still 8 months pregnant)
Penticton, Canana
San Francisco, Ca
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My kids and pets.  Oh yeah, and my wife.
Laptop
Servicable Kitchen
???
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Pasta
Rice
Cheese
Gravy (should be a food group)
*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Location is usually not relavent.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 2, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
toe seamer 
tutor in elementary school
subsitute teacher
inspector in textiles
Four movies I would watch over and over:
Gone with the Wind
Brigidoon
White Christmas
Holiday Inn
Four places I have lived:
Boomer, NC
Moravian Falls, NC
Gardena, CA
That's it
Four TV shows I love to watch:
Paula's Home Cooking
Everyday Italian
Barefoot Contessa
Tyler's Ultimate

Four places I have been on vacation:
Outerbanks, NC
Disney World, Florida
Jonesborough, TN
Atlanta, GA

Four things I could not live without:
Family
Friends
Pets
Cookbooks & Cooking

Four of my favorite foods 
Watermelon
garden vegetables
chicken
seafood
Four places I would rather be right now:
Outerbanks, NC
Here is fine
on a picnic
in a pool


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 2, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Forest Fire Lookout
Timber Sale Administrator
Timber Marker
Harvest Inspector
*Four movies I would watch over and over:*
Pretty Woman
Paint Your Wagon
Your's Mine and Ours(The original version)
Hunt for Red October
*Four places I have lived:*
Arcata, CA
Sheridan, CA 
Wichita, KS
Lake Tahoe, CA
*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
Deep Sea Detectives
The Amazing Race
Anything related to NASCAR
Oakland A's Baseball games
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Colorado
Idaho
Washington
Oregon
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My dog
Family
Books
Salsa
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Salsa
chocolate chip cookies
Biscuits and Gravy
Kung pao beef
*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Ocean
Yellowstone NP
Redwoods
under a tree by a stream with a good book


----------



## Pinon (Jul 2, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Nurse
Cook
Locksmith
Juvenile corrections officer
*Four movies I would watch over and over:*
The Quiet Man
Stars Wars Trilogys
Independence Day
Chroncicles of Riddick
*Four places I have lived:*
Germany
Thailand
California
Florida
*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
Good Eats
The 4400
Lost (when I can find it)
Star Gate
*Four places I have been on vacation:*
China
Greece
Egypt
Tanzania
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My kids
Books
The "zoo" in my home
My friends
*Four of my favorite foods:*
Pork and Patter
Garlic shrimp
Spaghetti and meat sauce
Tiramisu
*Four places I would rather be right now:*
At the movies
On a boat
Camping
Taking a nap


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 3, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

"Catcher" in a Burlesque House (you stand in the wing and she hands her pieces of costume to you, and you get 'em back on a hanger-- can't let 'em touch the floor-  you also get to say, "5 minutes, Girls!")
Stage-hand (off-broadway and touring co's.)
Wall Street Clerk
Corrections Officer (Prison Guard)





Four movies I would watch over and over
The dirty Dozen
West Side Story
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Little Shop of Horrors
Four places I have lived:
Beckley, West Va.
Detroit / Livonia Mich.
New York City
Trenton N.J.

*Four TV shows I love to watch*
Modern Marvels
Nova
National Geographic
Cash Cab
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Watkins Glen / Niagra Falls
Disneyworld
Hawaii
Cape Cod
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Shellfish
Alarm Clock
Jose Cuervo
restauranting
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Scallops
Corn Chowder
Chili
Hot-Sour Soup
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
*the Stinking Rose- San Francisco*
*on the Grand Canal- Venice*
*on the Space Station*
*at a Buffet in Las Vegas*


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

4 jobs that I've had in my life:
salad girl in a steak house
nursing assistant
kindergarten and first grade teacher
volunteer for an international school

4 movies I watch over and over:
Ghost
Erin Brocolovich
Sense and Sensibiity (Emma Thompson directing)
Terms of Endearment

4 favorite places that I have lived:
Egypt
Lafayette, Louisiana
San Antonio, Texas
Missouri City, Texas

4 TV shows that I love to watch:
all the true crime series
Everybody Loves Raymond
Reality shows such as:  Nanny 911, Wife Switch, Sell this House, etc., and Airline
all the judge shows except Judge Alex (too bland)

4 places  that I've been to on vacation: 
Thailand, Paris, London, Cambodia, Cyprus,  

4 things that I could not live without:

family, friends
my granddaughter
a sense of humor in everyday life
the belief and courage that comes with knowing (with God or a higher Being) that things will get better

4 of my favorite foods:
Mexican
Vietnamese
Thai
Good steak and seafood

4 places that I would rather be right now:

Kazakhstan----been separated from hubby now for 3 months and will join him in 4 days
Cambodia
Egypt
Phuket, Thailand


----------



## JCook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:
*Cashier at Lowe's
Secretary at a church 
Director at an after school program for the Boys and Girls Club 
Secretary at Exectustay by Marriott
*Four movies I would watch over and over:*
Bad Boys 2
Larrry the Cable Guy Health Inspector
I am Sam 
Pretty Woman 
*Four places I have lived:*
Angleton, Texas
Lake Jackson, Texas
Freeport, Texas
Florida
*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
30 Minutes Meals
Everyday Italian 
Paula's Home Cooking
Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller
*Four places I have been on vacation:*
Mexico 
Jamaica
Grand Cayman Islands
Key West
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My husband 
My family 
Food
Friends
*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chicken Fried Steak 
Mexican Food
Peach Cobbler 
Chocolate Ice Cream 
*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Fishing 
Shopping
Sleeping
Eating


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 31, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Exec Chef Riggatoni
Exec Chef Wisteria
Asst Catering Director Brennans Bistro
Nomad

*Four movies I would watch over and over:*
 Time bandits
Labyrinth
Live from Pompeii
Full metal jacket

 *Four places I have lived:*
Amsterdam,NL
Knightsbridge(London)UK
Tamarindo,Coasta Rica
Vancouver, BC...

 *Four TV shows I love to watch:*
Family Guy
A Haunting
No reservations
Globe Trekker

 *Four places I have been on vacation:*
St.Croix
Kuai
Nepal
Disney World

 *Four things I could NOT live without:*
Air 
Water
Family
Friends

 *Four of my favorite foods:*
 Thai
Burgers
Chicken Wings
Indian

 *Four places I would rather be right now:*
Vacation
Home in BDA
Anywhere but VB
Fishing


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 31, 2006)

4 jobs that I've had in my life:

Computer programmer
IT Project Manager
IT Systems Manager
Marketing Group Product Manager

4 movies I watch over and over:

Pride and Prejudice (BBC version)
The Godfather
Out of Africa
One True Thing

Places that I have lived:

Manila, Philippines
Bangkok, Thailand

4 TV shows that I love to watch (past & present):

Seinfeld
Friends
History Channel
Food Network

4 places that I've been to on vacation: 

France (Paris, Normandy, Brittany)
U.S. (SF, LA, Florida, NY, Washington DC, Vegas, Reno, Guam)
Asia (Thailand, China, Indonesia, Singapore, Hongkong, Malaysia, Vietnam) 
Philippine Islands

4 things that I could not live without:

Chapstick
Sunblock
Good Asian Food
Hubby

4 of my favorite foods:

Thai
Italian
Chinese
Filipino

4 places that I would rather be right now:

On a pristine white sand beach
Perigord region and South of France
Tuscany
Spending time with mom and dad


----------



## Can'tStopCooking (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
*Bookkeeper in a four-star country inn and restaurant (Gateways Inn, Lenox, MA)*
*Staff Development and English teacher in personnel dept. of a large property development company in Tianjin, China*
*Chinese interpreter at Johns Hopkins Hospital, International Services*
*Missionary*


*Four movies that I would watch over and over:*
*Casablanca*
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*
*Kung Fu Hustle*
*Marathon (a Korean movie based on a true story of an autistic man who runs marathons)*

*Four places I have lived:*
*Englewood**, NJ*
*Amsterdam**, Holland*
*Mumbai**, India*
*Shanghai**, China*

*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
*I rarely live in the States, don’t watch much TV…but I have liked in the past*
*Seinfeld*
*Everyone Loves Raymond*

*Four places I have been on vacation:*
*Lancaster County**, PA*
*Cape Cod*
*Phuket Beach**, Thailand*
*Xi Shuan Ba No (a minority village in the remote, southwestern corner of China near Laos and Burma)*


*Four things I could NOT live without:*
*My Bible*
*My church*
*The Holy Spirit living inside me teaching me daily*
*Oh oh…that leaves only one to decide between my dog and cooking. This is TOUGH. Oh dear. Got my dog 11 years ago in China…. Oh, I’m stuck…*

*Four of my favorite foods:*
*Any kind of meat cooked well (not well-done!)*
*Authentic Chinese food, like street stall food, e.g. little bags of flat rice noodles, cold in a spicy sauce with a few chopped peanuts and fresh coriander on top…)*
*Tollhouse Cookies*
*Anything with avocados*

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
*Heaven*
*Riding a horse anywhere beautiful*
*At my home church in Baltimore*
*Right here.  I love where I live (my apt. looks over the mountain I hike on every morning.  Korea is 70% mountains!)  and I'm in the perfect will of God for my life...immensely satisfying and rewarding*


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
(I'm young, don't bug me)
Walking kids to school (8-11)
Durham Post Paper Route (11-12)
Dollarama Stock Boy (15-16)
Montanas Prep Cook (14-Now)

Four movies I would watch over and over
Family Guy Stewie's Untold Story
South Park the Movie
Dawn of the Dead
Land of the Dead
Four places I have lived:
Apartment in Oshawa
Townhouse in Oshawa
Detached House in Oshawa
Home in Oshawa
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
Family Guy
Simpsons
Futurama
South Park
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
British Columbia
Alberta
Quebec
Boston
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Music
Computers
Video Games
My girlfriend
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Vanilla ice cream
Calamari
Stroganoff
Chicken
.*4 places I would rather be right now:*
At my girlfriends house
Bed
Wonderland
KFC


----------



## Mel! (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Delli assistant
technical support person
baby sitter
Ticket delivery person, at a travel agents
Four movies I would watch over and over
Bram Stokers Dracula
The movie of the Doors
Betty Blue
Cant think of a 4th right now
Four places I have lived:
Bombay, India
Romania
Ecuador
London, England
*Four TV shows I love to watch*
I havent had a TV, for 7 years. 
*Four places I have been on vacation**:*
Dubling, Ireland
Prague, Czecia
Thailand
Uganda
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Books
My boyfriend 
My child. 
Nice food
*4 of my favorite foods:*
Indian curries
Thai curries
Pasta dishes
Preserves.
*4 places I would rather be right now:*
A cafe
Shopping for clothes
Shopping for food
A 4th would involve being in another country


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

Counted stuff
Moved stuff
Sold stuff
Managed stuff
*Four movies I would watch over and over:*

African Queen
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Dances With Wolves
Million Dollar Baby
*Four places I've lived:*

Mojave Desert
South Florida
Wasatch Mountains
Mississippi Delta
*Four TV shows I love to watch:*

ER
This Week (ABC News Sunday Morning Show)
Charlie Rose
Monk
*Four places I've been on vacation:*

Yosemte Valley
Yellowstone National Park
Big Bear Lake
The Big Easy
*Four things I couldn't live without:*Everything I thought of to put here was either platitude or deception.​*Four of my favorite foods:*
​
Pulled pork
Pot roast
Fresh bread (still warm from the oven)
Home cooked beans
*Four places I would rather be right now:*

John Muir Trail (between Yosemete and Sequoia)
Tonga (east of Fiji)
With either of my two sons


----------



## pdswife (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad to see this popping up again!


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I've had in my life*
          1. Worked at 2 tea stores, selling and serving tea   
          2. Sales person at the toy store, The Enchanted Forest
          3. Pilates Instructor
          4. Modern Dancer

*Four movies I would watch over and over.*
          1. Napoleon Dynamite
          2. The Princess Bride
          3. Best in Show
          4. The whole Lord Of The Rings trilogy

*Four places I've lived*
          1. Santa Fe, New Mexico
          2. Boston, Mass.
          3. Seattle, Washington
          4. New York, New York

*Four T.V. shows I love to watch*
          1. Arrested Development
          2. The Simpsoms
          3. Sons and Daughters
          4. Coulpings, the BBC version

*Four places I've been on vacation*
          1. Scotland
          2. Kauai
          3. Puerto Rico
          4. Vancouver

*Four things I couldn't live without*
          1. My Whole Family, especially my sister
          2. My Fiance, Alex and our new little pup, Tashi
          3. Dancing
          4. Chocolate

*Four of my favorite foods*
          1. Green Chile
          2. Matzo Ball soup
          3. Avocados
          4. Corned beef

*Four places I'd rather be*
          1. With my sister, at Sonic getting a chocolate coke
          2. Anywhere in Kauai
          3. In a good dance rehearsal
          4. Visiting and getting to know my family in Scotland and France.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Insurance claims processor
Main Street Shop Keeper at Disneyland
Office Manager
HR Assistant

Four movies I would watch over and over
Ocean's Eleven
Dirty Dancing
Gone With The Wind
Sweet Home Alabama
 
Four places I have lived:
Huntington Beach, CA
West Garden Grove,  CA
Mooresville, NC
Lakewood, CA

*Four TV shows I love to watch*
ER
Dharma and Greg
Grace Under Fire
Days of Our Lives

*Four places I have been on vacation:*
Washington DC
San Diego CA
Rochester NY
Pittsburgh PA

*Four things I could NOT live without:*
My Daughter
My Cats
And I can't think of two more.
 

*4 of my favorite foods:*
Steak
Lobster
Potatoes (almost any variety)
Cheese dips

*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Home (I'm at work)
Sur La Table with unlimited spending cash
Washington DC
Sea World (any of them)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 1, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Nurse
Waitress
Office Secretary
Avon Representative
 
*Four movies I would watch over and over:*
Steel Magnolias
Fried Green Tomatoes
The Waltons Homecoming
Milo & Otis.....I know its a kids show but I love it....thankfully my youngest is still young  
 
*Four places I have lived:*
Indiana
Illinois
Michigan
Missouri
 
*Four TV shows I love to watch:*
Medium
ER
A Haunting
UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championships)
 
*Four places I have been on vacation:*
Tennessee
Missouri
Kentucky
Michigan
 
*Four things I could NOT live without:*
Air.......... 
My family
My Cat
My Best Friends
 
*Four of my favorite foods:*
My moms bread dressing
My moms chop suey
My moms chicken noodles with mashed potatoes
My moms kidney bean salad
**Thankfully I have her recipes so I can still savor the flavors along with the memories**  Love & Miss You Mom!
** 
*Four places I would rather be right now:*
In bed..........have to go to work though
At a spa getting the star treatment
Enjoying the foods of Italy
Shopping in Paris
Greece


----------

